# WS, do you keep mementos?



## nightmare01 (Oct 3, 2014)

A question for WS's.

Long term affairs (LTA's) are definitely relationships, unlike one night stands or even short term affairs. Chances are those who have LTA's have memories of them - probably similar to old boy/girl friends from before marriage.

That's just what I imagine.. I have no actual experience with a LTA as I am a BH.

So I'm wondering if those WS who have LTA's - do you still have mementos from the relationship?

This could be a nice gift, or even old letters... (like were kept in the Bridges of ******* County).

I'm really curious if you keep things from your LTA - and if so I guess my next question would be why?

TIA


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

No. 

No photos, no emails/letter, no gifts.

I form emotional attachments to very few 'things'. It would hurt if I lost my children's drawings and/or photos of them - but that's about it.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

That would be a bad idea.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Of course the worse type memento, at least from the BS's perspective, would be one you have to raise.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Mine eventually got rid of his. Though he has since gone back to her so that's the greatest memento. Her! And the thoughts of her that have been present all this time.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

He did not keep anything because I didn't let him. It was get rid of it or gtfo.


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

Although I'm not a WS, and WW's affair was six months, your question scared the hell out of me. So much so that I have asked WW if she received or gave any gifts from OM. WW says he gave her a small ornament that she had kept at work. About a month after the affair ended she threw the ornament away. I asked what it was and WW said it was a dolphin. WW and OM had discussed going on vacation together near the ocean and walking on the beach together and staying at a beach front hotel. 

I knew of the vacation they dreamed of taking together but I didn't know about the dolphin. Really sucks that she would look at that dolphin and be thinking of him. To be honest though I haven't found a positive to infidelity anyway. Great, now I don't like dolphins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

drifting on said:


> Great, now I don't like dolphins.


**** YOU DOLPHIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! - YouTube


----------



## drifting on (Nov 22, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> **** YOU DOLPHIN!!!!!!!!!!!!! - YouTube


Gus, that is awesome! Thanks for the laugh!


----------

